# Looking for hunting club near Effingham County Ga.



## jcxmas (Jul 1, 2012)

I am really looking hard for a hunting club near or in Effingham County Ga. Just moved here a year ago from middle Ga. to work at Gulfstream. I am an ethical life long hunter. Any of the surrounding counties will work well too ( Bryan, Bulloch, Screven). I  am a family man and a member of the VFW. I would be hunting during the week days since I work weekends.


----------

